# 89 GLI restore



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

Almost done restoring this 89 GLI. Resqued from the crusher, all I was supposed to get off it was the front fenders and tranny - the PO never took them off & told me to just take the whole car "if I wanted it". Does a junkie want dope? LOL so started another project....
When i got it there was Zero interior - only wires hanging from sheetmetal, the engine harness, ecu, intake, valve cover etc were gone, it had no rear axles or brakes etc. The body was just too straight to part & scrap so I started buying other wrecks for parts that I didn't already have in my 40x60 storage shed








At first it was going to become my 19yr olds car, then when i picked up another 90 GLI which he liked better (2.0 Dad...quad lights Dad...) I was going to sell it....until my wife's new job required a 100+mi/day commute.
So now its staying in the already crowded Jeta family
















for more pix of the project - http://www.hotdub.com/pictures...um=17


_Modified by OhioBenz at 7:02 PM 9-6-2004_


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*Re: 89 GLI restore (OhioBenz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Your photo albums are a nice inspiration for my project: turning the clock back 15 years on my 1989 GLI.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: 89 GLI restore (redshift)*

89 was a bit tough - they're a mixed bag! Weird stuff like the hazard switch on the column instead of in the dash - only A1/A2 Jettas I know of like that.
Ce-2 electronics but CIS-E fueling....
3 Point seatbelts but the new velour Recarro seats....
I only strayed from the "totally stock" philosophy in the two bolt-ons exhaust & suspension. ARP headbolts were a no-brainer








I really do think these will become potential collector GLI's out of all the masses of 1.8's and 2.0-16v's.
I've put 100 miles on it so far, figured out I need to do all the wheel bearings and the master cylinder took a dump on me but thats not bad considering this car sat more than ran!
Right now we're deep into a 90 GLI (not stock) project thats on a fast track of completion so my son can take it to college.
http://www.hotdub.com/pictures...um=18
once thats done I'll get back to my GTI - http://www.hotdub.com/pictures...bum=9


----------

